

Google now activates 500,000 Android devices every day - cryptoz
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/06/28/google-now-activates-500000-android-devices-every-day/

======
nextparadigms
I think there are at least 1 billion _phones_ sold per year from all the
companies right now. That means that 5 years from now when Android phones
could be sold at under $50, and with a market share of ~50%, there could be at
least 1.5 mil Android phones activated per day, or 500-600 mil per year. So
the potential for growth is 3x bigger than today.

The only requirement for this to happen is for Android to reach and maintain
45-50% market share, and it looks like it will. Also several research
companies have stated that Android will have around 45% market share in 2015,
even if WP7 gets to have 20% market share as well (and I still have a hard
time figuring how that would happen, but anyways).

EDIT: 1.4 billion mobile phones sold in 2010.

